# Search function?



## dannyboy (Mar 17, 2006)

When I tried to use the search function to find the word tivo, I got the message for no matches. Am I doing something wrong? I can see the word tivo in at least 1 thread, but search does not find it. When I use the search function to find the word 625, I get lots of matches. 
Thanks
Dan


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I had the exact same problem -- I typed in tivo _and_ TiVo with no returns at all.

Very odd, don't you think?


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

I also noticed the same thing. Spooky!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

What's a tivo? Some sort of DVR?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I have been working on this. Sorry for the delay in my reply.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

It's working now. Thanks, Chris.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Yes, all set. I started working on this last night and was going to reply here when it was done but I ran into a few snags that took me a little longer.

Again, sorry for the delay. Please let me know if you see any more problems.


----------



## dannyboy (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks for the fix. Great info and sharing on this Site.
Dan


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Hmm, a user is allowed to set up a personalized search of information sent to his computer and then view the results at a different time, maybe even as more matches are being added?

Well Chris, at least you'll be close enough to visit home on the weekends during the trial. Good luck :up:


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

dannyboy said:


> Thanks for the fix. Great info and sharing on this Site.
> Dan


Thank YOU for bringing this to our attention.


----------

